# Los Angeles/Orange County area



## tooljunkie (May 31, 2014)

Anyone in the area? Let's attempt to plan a meetup. It'd be extremely beneficial to meet, talk about our struggles and put faces to names. :yes


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey there tooljunkie lol
check out this group
SAB
http://www.meetup.com/shygroup/
It's a group for people with SA, heard great things about them.


----------

